# Paris --12 week photo



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Glad to be back. I've been so busy these last few weeks, I haven't had much time to be online. Here is Paris' 12 week photo...and one of her at 10 weeks next to a cola can. She's still tiny--only weighing 1.06 lbs. She'll be 13 weeks on Saturday (the day I get her). 

10 weeks









12 weeks


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

She is a tiny one....cute!Congrats


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is just the sweetest little girl.......she looks so fragile. lot's of pic's please !


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is a doll You will have to be careful she is sooo tiny


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

She's so cute - love the color too.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Aw so sweet


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

seeing that little girl puts a huge smile on my face! that nice round head on her teeenyyy body she is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

so soo precious


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is adorable and a real pretty colour too :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i can see her eating ...she must be careful to not fall over with her big head  my viper had that too ;.......that was so funny !

paris is really stunning !! i can't wait to see her all grown up :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What a cutie, she reminds me a bit of Nike but it might be the white head mark.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Awwww cute!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She's just adorable!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Cuteness overload. My gosh she is sooooo cute.

Leslie


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

she's so tiny.. cute


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

she looks soooo tiny my ruby is real small as well they are so delicate


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a tiny little angel! She's got the cutest ears!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is precious!! I love those sweet ears!! Cant wait to see more pictures of her.  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pics, she's just adorable.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw what a sweetie!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so sweet and so perfect


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a tiny, beautiful girl. You must be thrilled to pieces! :wave:


----------

